# So my canvas arrived today...



## Majeed Badizadegan (Mar 14, 2013)

And I'm giddy like a little school girl!




Me holding 24x36 canvas of my shot Thor's Majesty by Majeed Badizadegan (Rotanimod), on Flickr

I've been fortunate enough to sell a handful of prints of this shot too! Pretty stoked!


----------



## Ballistics (Mar 14, 2013)

Wow that looks great. Where'd you go to order that? 
Where are you selling those shots? 
What's your blood type?
Are you single?

2 of these are real questions.


----------



## runnah (Mar 14, 2013)

Awesome! Looks great.


----------



## Michael79 (Mar 14, 2013)

Thats awesome... congrats. That is a fantastic shot, very well captured. Its definitely a great wall piece. How do you like canvas? I never had one.

Sent from my XT881 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Mar 14, 2013)

1. CGproprints
2. Facebook and real life. Or wait, is Facebook real life?  :scratch:
3. Don't know, but glad you asked. 
4. Nope!


----------



## KrisztinaK (Mar 14, 2013)

The canvas looks fantastic !!  That is such a great shot to print huge.  
Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Mar 14, 2013)

I'm enormous and make the print look tiny. It's big. I should put my baby next to it.


----------



## Ballistics (Mar 14, 2013)

How did it come out? Happy with it?


----------



## baturn (Mar 14, 2013)

The canvas is gorgeous and congrats on the sales!


----------



## Rick58 (Mar 14, 2013)

Very cool!


----------



## mishele (Mar 14, 2013)

Woot, looks great!! Are you selling that or hanging it in your house?


----------



## sm4him (Mar 14, 2013)

Wow, I bet that looks AMAZING in that size and on canvas!
Actually, it looks amazing even on my little computer monitor, so I know it's gotta be stellar in print.


----------



## SCraig (Mar 14, 2013)

You should be stoked, it's a fantastic shot.  I might even buy a copy of that one myself!


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Mar 14, 2013)

Ballistics said:


> How did it come out? Happy with it?



It's solid for sure! 



baturn said:


> The canvas is gorgeous and congrats on the sales!



Thanks Baturn



Rick58 said:


> Very cool!



Thanks Rick! 



mishele said:


> Woot, looks great!! Are you selling that or hanging it in your house?



I will keep this one I think. 



sm4him said:


> Wow, I bet that looks AMAZING in that size and on canvas!
> Actually, it looks amazing even on my little computer monitor, so I know it's gotta be stellar in print.



Yeah, it does! the prints look nice too! 



SCraig said:


> You should be stoked, it's a fantastic shot.  I might even buy a copy of that one myself!



Nice! I'll PM you.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Mar 14, 2013)

Since I'm massive and the print looks tiny when I'm holding it, I took baby out in the yard and she did a great job modeling for me:




Baby Scale by Majeed Badizadegan (Rotanimod), on Flickr


----------



## mishele (Mar 14, 2013)

She might of just stolen the show...lol


----------



## oldhippy (Mar 14, 2013)

All that talent, and a beautiful baby..Cool


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Mar 14, 2013)

mishele said:


> She might of just stolen the show...lol



She always does



oldhippy said:


> All that talent, and a beautiful baby..Cool



Thanks x 2!!!


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Mar 14, 2013)

My buddy saw the canvas and said he wanted to model for it. I must stress this was *100% completely his idea*, but LOLLL!! 

(And no, he was not really naked, sorry Mishele.)





Print Model by Majeed Badizadegan (Rotanimod), on Flickr


----------



## mishele (Mar 15, 2013)

Sure it was his idea...lol and sure, he wasn't naked! Lol


----------



## runnah (Mar 15, 2013)

Do I get a small Asian man with the purchase of my canvas?


----------



## kathyt (Mar 15, 2013)

She is so stinkin' cute! I love products! Now you should get a canvas from Pixel2Canvas for comparison. You know that would look amazing on a metal print from ProDpi too. Just a thought. You would pee your pants if you saw it on metal!


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 15, 2013)

Looks great...should have gone bigger.  I've got a 50x30 canvas on my wall at home, people can enjoy it from the sidewalk as the go by.


----------



## JustJazzie (Mar 15, 2013)

Wow!! Amazing shot!


----------



## Buckster (Mar 15, 2013)

Congrats!  It's a fantastic shot, and there's nothing like seeing one's best shots LARGE and on the wall!!


----------



## amolitor (Mar 15, 2013)

Oh my god, is that what Derrel really looks like?


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Mar 15, 2013)

mishele said:


> Sure it was his idea...lol and sure, he wasn't naked! Lol



You seem skeptical.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Mar 15, 2013)

runnah said:


> Do I get a small Asian man with the purchase of my canvas?



It's the other way around actually.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Mar 15, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> She is so stinkin' cute! I love products! Now you should get a canvas from Pixel2Canvas for comparison. You know that would look amazing on a metal print from ProDpi too. Just a thought. You would pee your pants if you saw it on metal!



What if I already peed my pants right before it arrived? 

Good idea on the metal print. Someone else recommended that too.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Mar 15, 2013)

Big Mike said:


> Looks great...should have gone bigger.  I've got a 50x30 canvas on my wall at home, people can enjoy it from the sidewalk as the go by.



Bigger is always better, right?

Thanks!


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Mar 15, 2013)

JustJazzie said:


> Wow!! Amazing shot!



Thanks! 



Buckster said:


> Congrats!  It's a fantastic shot, and there's nothing like seeing one's best shots LARGE and on the wall!!



Thanks Buckster.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Mar 15, 2013)

amolitor said:


> Oh my god, is that what Derrel really looks like?



If I told you would you commit to the purchase of one Asian man with a free canvas?


----------



## runnah (Mar 15, 2013)

I will take one of these.


----------



## Buckster (Mar 15, 2013)

runnah said:


> I will take one of these.
> View attachment 38836


Clearly, this is the one to get:


----------



## Ballistics (Mar 15, 2013)

Bahahaha.


----------



## runnah (Mar 15, 2013)

We must go deeper.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Mar 15, 2013)

I like where this is headed. Very much so.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Mar 15, 2013)

runnah said:


> I will take one of these.
> View attachment 38836



Those are limited edition, and I'm afraid to say that they're all sold out.


----------



## amolitor (Mar 15, 2013)

Powerful nesting of repeated images echoes the sense of infinite depths conveyed by the original image of Thor's.. whatever the hell it is. Toilet? I forget.


----------



## tevo (Mar 15, 2013)

Rotanimod said:


> My buddy saw the canvas and said he wanted to model for it. I must stress this was 100% completely his idea, but LOLLL!!
> 
> (And no, he was not really naked, sorry Mishele.)
> 
> ...



I'm with runnah... I will buy it only if the Asian man is included.


----------



## ronlane (Mar 15, 2013)

Rotanimod said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > I will take one of these.
> ...



You'll never look at that print the same again. Everytime you see it on the wall you'll think of this picture.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Mar 15, 2013)

amolitor said:


> Powerful nesting of repeated images echoes the sense of infinite depths conveyed by the original image of Thor's.. whatever the hell it is. Toilet? I forget.



Thor's Lavatory?


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Mar 15, 2013)

tevo said:


> I'm with runnah... I will buy it only if the Asian man is included.



You're in luck. I don't really like him that much anyway, so you can have him for half price.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Mar 15, 2013)

ronlane said:


> You'll never look at that print the same again. Everytime you see it on the wall you'll think of this picture.



_Now all you kids watching at home, remember the dangers of _*My Photos Are OK to Edit *_and be careful out there! _


----------



## leeroix (Mar 15, 2013)

I have a question about the print itself. What printer did they use? UV Cured Ink? or solvent? or Aqueous? I have all at my disposal, was wondering about the quality too? did they stretch it for you as well?


----------



## leeroix (Mar 27, 2013)

????????


----------



## Mully (Mar 27, 2013)

I thought you would be happy with your print.... I have had them print several and even one B&W and they all turned out great.  Looks impressive.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Mar 27, 2013)

leeroix said:


> I have a question about the print itself. What printer did they use? UV Cured Ink? or solvent? or Aqueous? I have all at my disposal, was wondering about the quality too? did they stretch it for you as well?



Don't know most of the technical questions, specificis. 

They stretched the canvas for me and it looked great. There was a noticeable knick on the right bottom border. 



Mully said:


> I thought you would be happy with your print.... I have had them print several and even one B&W and they all turned out great. Looks impressive.



Thanks for the recommendation Mully I'm very happy. Wish there wasn't the knick, probably happened in shipping...


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Mar 27, 2013)

Nice canvas!


----------

